# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Đến năm 2020 Việt Nam sẽ thừa khoảng trên 70.000 người dạy học các đơn vị quản lý

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN)-Nhận định của PGS.TS Bùi Văn Quân, Trường Đại học Hà Nội trong Hội thảo “Đào tạo người dạy học trong trường đại học đa ngành nghề đáp ứng yêu cầu đổi mới giáo dục"*

========> Link về nguồn gia sư:  gia sư môn vật lý

Sáng nay (17/5), Hội thảo “Đào tạo gia sư trong các trường đại học đa ngành nghề đáp ứng buộc phải canh tân giáo dục” diễn ra tại trường Đại học Thủ đô (trước kia là Trường Cao đẳng Sư phạm Hà Nội).

*Sẽ thừa nhiều thầy cô giáo*

tiếp giáp từ chủ đề này, PGS. TS. Nguyễn Mạnh An, trường Đại học Hồng Đức (Thanh Hóa) cho rằng, hiện tại cần có cơ chế, chính sách để lôi kéo được đông đảo các học sinh chuyên nghiệp vào học các đơn vị quản lý sư phạm tại các trường đại học địa phương.

Theo PGS. An, thực tế, đầu vào của thí sinh trúng tuyển vào học tập tại các trường đại học địa phương hơi thấp về mặt chất lượng khiến cho ảnh hưởng đến luôn luôn có chữ tín đầu ra, trong đó có lực lượng giáo viên;

Điều này cần phải tăng cường liên minh giữa các trường đại học địa phương với nhau, và liên kết giữa các trường đại học địa phương với các trường đại học có uy tín. chuẩn y đó lớn mạnh chương trình huấn luyện, tăng cường chuyên gia trong tập huấn và cộng tác trong khoa học và khoa học.

“Các trường đại học địa phương nên có các lớp chất lượng cao về một số lĩnh vực mũi nhọn. Đây sẽ là các lớp lôi kéo được các thí sinh đầu vào có chất lượng; cùng lúc tạo cơ chế, điều kiện tốt cho các em sinh viên học tập; dạy bằng chương trình tiếng Anh; huấn luyện gắn với dùng.




[center !important]PGS. Bùi Văn Quân - Hiệu trưởng Trường Đại học Thủ đô. Ảnh trang web giảng đường.[/center !important]


Đây là tuyến phố trực tiếp training được nhóm giáo viên có luôn luôn có chữ tín (hiện nay, trường ĐH Hồng Đức đang tiến hành giải thích các lớp có bảo hành lâu dài cao ngành nghề Toán)” PGS. An san sớt.

Với những gì đang diễn ra về quá trình giảng giải thầy giáo trong các trường đại học đa ngành, PGS.TS. Bùi Văn Quân, Trường Đại học Thành Phố Hà Nội dự báo, đến năm 2018 số sinh viên sư phạm ra trường mỗi năm (theo loại hình giáo viên): Tiểu học: 19.200; THCS: 18.700 và THPT: 23.030.





*TS.Nguyễn Văn Khải: "Tiến sĩ dởm hùa theo với nhau là thảm họa cho dân tộc"*

(GDVN) - TS.Nguyễn Văn Khải chia sẻ, từ nhiều năm trước đây đã có chuyện gian dối, giảo hoạt trong giáo dục, training.



Cho dù tăng số học sinh/giảng viên bình quân lên tương đương các nước công nghiệp lớn mạnh, thì tại thời khắc năm 2020 bộ máy cũng chẳng thể tuyển dụng hết số giảng sư mới tốt nghiệp ra trường, vẫn thừa khoảng 41.000 đối với Tiểu học, 12.200 đối với THCS và 16.900 đối với THPT.

Theo PGS. Quân, cơ cấu mạng lưới các cơ sở vật chất tập huấn người dạy học, nhất là cơ cấu theo địa bàn bờ cõi (mỗi tỉnh/thành phường có ít ra 01 hạ tầng training giáo viên) và phương thức tập huấn thầy giáo truyền thống (đào tạo song song) đã hoàn tất sự thiết yếu, nghĩa vụ lịch sử của nó.

PGS.TS. Bùi Văn Quân thẳng thắn cho rằng, hệ thống huấn luyện cô giáo hiện nay trình bày nhiều tránh. tiêu biểu như phát triển mạng lưới cơ sở vật chất đào tạo gia sư chưa thực sự phát xuất từ nhu cầu lớn mạnh giáo viên;

mạng lưới cơ sở vật chất huấn luyện thầy cô giáo lớn mạnh trong tình trạng thiếu ổn định do nhiều trường cao đẳng sư phạm yếu cả về hạ tầng và lực lượng giảng viên được nâng cấp lên đại học, hoặc đổi tên để mở mang tuyển sinh huấn luyện chuyên môn đại học các đơn vị quản lý sư phạm và ngoài sư phạm; Chưa có sự phân tầng trong mạng lưới cơ sở tập huấn thầy cô giáo.

“Các cơ sở giải thích gia sư chưa gắn kết chặt chẽ với các cơ sở giáo dục mầm non, phổ thông, chưa chú ý đúng mức đến các điều kiện bảo đảm có bảo đảm nên vững mạnh thiếu vững bền, kỹ năng khó khăn thấp.

“Chiến lược vững mạnh lĩnh vực Sư phạm trong màng lưới các trường đại học cần phải nâng cao để tiện cả đôi đường với xu thế chung trên thế giới của đại học nghiên cứu: Nghiên cứu gắn với giảng dạy và đào tạo” GS. TSKH. Dương Ngọc Hải nhấn mạnh.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

